# 1st moving prop, not the last I'm sure



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

So most of my props don't move unless they are store bought and I have had a long propless year and want to do something new to me...
I was thinking of these two and wanted some input from the best so ofcourse I came here 

1) I have a zombie and was thinking that a blender motor in the neck would be kinda cool to make his head spin on low, ofcourse I'd detach the head but would it still make the bbbzzzzz sound? that might not be good.

2) I've seen that people sometimes use massager motors and put them in groundbreakers to make them move but is that more advanced? easy or do I need to know what I'm doing? 

What do you think is a easy to do SAFE prop for a new to movement prop builder?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I would say the easiest and safest animated prop to start with is a tombstone peeper, also known as a head popper. You'll see several examples on the Forum and Dave the Dead posted a tutorial which I will go look for now

(Minutes later) Here you go:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12048


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I'd agree with something like a peeper or leer prop as a first animated prop project. You can do a lot with small gear motors and wiper motors.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

ok I'm gonna check into those then  Thank you both And thanks for the link Roxy


----------

